# Late '40's Schwinn Continental Custom Build



## mbstude (Aug 1, 2016)

Having gone through a few things recently, I decided that I needed a fun project. I like working on bikes and riding the wheels off of them, so this is the result.. I have one nice original Conti, and decided to do this one up as a custom build. I have some cool parts and pieces on hand and it should turn out pretty nice. Fingers crossed. 










Current state: I've sand blasted the frame and have it in primer. I should be able to get some paint sprayed this week.


----------



## 2jakes (Aug 1, 2016)

What primer did you use on the bare metal?
Thanks.


----------



## GTs58 (Aug 1, 2016)

I've seen your previous customs so I'll be waiting to see this Conti's special recreation.


----------



## mbstude (Aug 2, 2016)

Schwinn Ivory. I'll post better pictures this weekend when I do the decals, clear it, and start assembly.


----------



## mbstude (Aug 2, 2016)

Here's a hint as to which direction I'm going with this bike.


----------



## mbstude (Aug 5, 2016)

A little progress today.


----------



## mbstude (Sep 7, 2016)

Has it really been over a month since I messed with this bike? 

It'd been a while since I laid down any paint and I wasn't thrilled with the outcome; not shiny enough. I also scratched it when I went to install the kickstand.

Was running errands for work today and stumbled across a shop that does powder coating. He quoted me $30 to do the frame and fork if I brought it to him bare... So, going to strip it back down and go that route. 

More later.


----------



## Dale Alan (Sep 8, 2016)

Bummer you have to strip it,looked great from your pics .Being happy with the final product is what counts in the end though. Love the fork on that bike.Can't wait to see the powdercoat.


----------

